# chausson owners club



## motorman

Has anyone out there thought of forming a chausson owners club


----------



## Roadhogg

Count me in.
2 members & already an international club.


----------



## premiermotorhomes

I agree that this is a great idea, and if any help is needed as we are Chausson dealers let me know.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## jlo37

I hope you both will be very happy !!!


----------



## Spacerunner

Why?


----------



## rotorywing

Count me in


----------



## mmck28

I'm in. How do you propose to set it up?


----------



## Lessablon

Long overdue.Count me in


----------



## emjaiuk

I'm interested!

Malcolm


----------



## Hessi

Count me in, still awaiting delivery of new Flash 22. expected March 2013 and can't wait.

rgds

Hessi 8)


----------



## baldeagle7470

Hi,I would certainly be interested,will keep looking out for developments,why not!!


----------



## Fermenter

Happy to join in


----------



## solly

*Chausson owners club*

I'm interested


----------



## Hessi

All
I know the Chausson uses fuel (diesel from the fueltank) for the heating system what what heating system is installed on the Flash 22. 
Can anyone advise please  

Best regards

Hessi 8)


----------



## mikebeaches

Have only just seen this thread, but I'm certainly interested too.

Mike


----------



## acctutor

*Yup*

Hi

Count us in

Bill & Patsy


----------



## rayc

Hessi said:


> All
> I know the Chausson uses fuel (diesel from the fueltank) for the heating system what what heating system is installed on the Flash 22.
> Can anyone advise please
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Hessi 8)


Apparently "The Flash has a Truma gas-only water boiler, but space heating is by diesel power - the unit underslung, so saving interior space. It's unfortunate neither has a mains electricitypowered facility, as this is so desirable when you're already paying for a hook-up. "
Quote taken from the link below:
Flash 22


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I don't have a Chausson, but do you need to start a brand new club site with all that that entails, you already have a dedicated Chausson forum within MHF, which you've already paid for and it has the advantage of other members seeing help wanted posts, so more help there when needed.


----------



## iconnor

Kev got there first but I agree, why not use the Chausson section on here?


----------



## chaussonwelcome70

Me too, Pat


----------



## Fermenter

I am in too


----------



## geraldandannie

I looked into this a few years ago. I contacted Chausson (France) and asked if there was already an owners' club, whether there was a branch in the UK, etc etc.

No reply 

Use of the section here on MHF is a good idea, but obviously, any non-MHF Chausson owners would need to become paying members of MHF.

I did create a specific email address and a user on Photobucket http://s223.beta.photobucket.com/user/chausson-uk/library/

In answer to the question: "why?" Many people like owners' groups. See the size of the Hymer and Autotrail owners groups at places like Shepton. Even the little Bambi has an owners group.

I think a key thing would be to get sanction from the factory, if someone wanted it to go ahead.

Gerald


----------



## Roadhogg

Harley Davidson have the largest & most successful owners group with over a million members worldwide.
HOG (Harley Owners Group) they use the word group instead of club unlike most motorcycle organisations.
Each dealer starts a local chapter where members pay an annual membership fee & a voluntary committee arrange various events, the rules state that each chapter must be non profit making so any surplus funds are donated to charity or Christmas parties etc are arranged for local children.
If there is a genuine interest in going forward as a group, think I would prefer to be a member of COG than COC, then perhaps an interested dealer could start a "chapter" & along with a list of members could contact the factory regarding official recognition.


----------



## XTab

premiermotorhomes said:


> I agree that this is a great idea, and if any help is needed as we are Chausson dealers let me know.
> 
> Regards,
> Chris


Chris,

If this went ahead, would you be able to help with contact with either Chausson in France or their UK main distributor? As a Chausson Dealer you might have more luck than an individual owner.

Ged


----------



## XTab

I'm in. But I guess you'll know that from my question to Chris at Premier 

I think the reach should be wider than just our MHF members, (even though these forums are great), so it's worth doing.

As well as the sharing of info, it might be possible to get deals, special offers, factory tours, etc if we managed to put together a viable group.

I've just registered the www.chaussonowners.com domain name today. No content on the site yet, but at least it's a start! I'll do something with it in the next week or so and post up here when there's something to see.


----------



## RexyStokes

Hi

Count us in - we are picking up our Chausson on Thursday... hi Chris!!!

  

Regards

Rexy


----------



## Hessi

Still awaiting delivery date for our Chausson  

rgds

Hessi 8)


----------



## RexyStokes

Ours was a bit earlier than expected.... 

  

Rexy


----------



## salmonfisher

*Chausson Owners Club*

Hi. We would like to join. John/Chris


----------



## Hessi

RexyStokes,
You didn't get ours by mistake did you :lol: only joking.
What are you getting?

Hope you enjoy when she arrives  

Tell us all about her when she arrives.

best regards

Hessi 8)


----------



## stevian

count me in too :wink:


----------



## mftl

Count me in


----------



## ob360

I'd be very interested in this. Any progress?

David


----------



## wackywyco

And us......


----------



## baldeagle7470

I hope my poor old 13 year old Chausson Welcome 80 doesn't give up the ghost before we get this show on the road ha ha!
No chance after reading of the woes of non Chausson owners.
Just joking but waiting with baited breath.


----------



## bungy69

and another one wanting in


----------



## adw555

I’m picking up my new one ( the first new vehicle I have ever had in 38 years driving!!) in September; my first Chausson, so I'd be interested in an Owners' Club, definitely. Mine will be a Flash 04 with a few extras for lengthy trips.... Just parted with my old monster, a 1991 Autotrail Scout 6.


----------



## Papacolin

*Chausson owner club*

Awaiting delivery of chausson Best of 10 has a club been formed yet?


----------



## motorman

*chausson club*

ok how do we get started


----------



## rotorywing

Count me in 

Martin


----------



## Papacolin

*Chausson owners club*

Just picked up my new Best of 10 (what a crummy name)
Very pleased so far. How is the club coming on?


----------



## motorman

how about meeting up at peterbrought show


----------



## Papacolin

*Owners club*

Will be at Peterborough show on our way back from Spain -already booked in-
Would be good if some of us could meet up


----------



## Poulbot

Any further developments on this theme? The owners club domain mentioned previously is not active. Lots of owners seemed to be interested but nothing definite appears to have been posted.


----------



## Papacolin

*Chausson club*

I think a meet up in Peterborough is a good start??


----------



## baldeagle7470

I would love to join you but living in SW France I don't return to the UK as often as I used to!
However may be a chance this side of the channel sometime or on one of my trips back home!


----------



## templer

*chuasson club*

Yes count me in as well


----------



## Tigerfeet13

*Facebook Group*

As there is not a Chausson Owners club I can track down in the UK I have set up a Facebook group for owners to share all things Chausson.

Please join and spread the word.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/345455035659773/


----------



## Baciko

Count me in too


----------



## keithnsez

There's a Facebook club


----------



## geffrence

Yeah great idea own a 2015 chausson welcome 717 GA before that had a 2006 allegro 83 fantastic motorhomes used all the time in France and Spain never had any issues


----------

